# Deer roasts



## chrish (May 6, 2007)

I did these some weeks ago this spring the temp was 32 deg out,   these cuts were from the hind quarter,






i sliced them open and added alot of bacon and then tied them up.
















on top is a pork shoulder






the roasts came out ok  not as i expected tho.  game meat can be hard to cook and come out really good.


----------



## chrish (May 6, 2007)

forgot the finishing pics of the roasts


----------



## deejaydebi (May 6, 2007)

hmmmm looks like roast pork. Nice roast there Chrish!


----------



## larry maddock (May 7, 2007)

WAY COOL


----------



## squeezy (May 9, 2007)

Do you remember your internal temp. finish was?
How did you want it to to be and what do you think was not quite right?


----------



## triple b (May 9, 2007)

Dang nice smoke ring!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Got me droolin'!!
I'm just wondering why you put the bacon on the inside[in the middle].
To me,there would not be enough heat to render [or melt] the fat.
And the idea of the fat for venison would be to make it seem more moist.
By the looks of the pics the bacon fat didn't hardly melt at all.
My other thought was that the bacon should have been wrapped around the outside.

Enough rambling on my part!!

I would really be interested in your feed back as to how it turned out.
Your thought on moistness,tenderness etc.

Thanks,
Another newbie [especially with game meats]
Big Bad Bri


----------



## cheech (May 9, 2007)

Nice job,

looks like a real nice smoke ring too


----------



## chrish (May 10, 2007)

To me it was alittle over done,  the temp i think was at 170

"foot note"
the temp out side wa 32 deg andaittle windy,  but the smoker held 200-210 doring the whole smoketime.

i also had a Pork shoulder on top so that was my real low and slow cook there.

Triple D-- Deer meat is 90%  (more like 97%) fat free as with alot of game meat,   since i had the pork shoulder dripping down on them i went with the bacon on the inside.

for the long and slow cook it came out alot more tender,  probly should have taking it out at a temp of 160-165,  but the flavor was really good.

the pork was better,  maby thats what i really wanted to sink my teeth into.


----------



## squeezy (May 11, 2007)

This is what I'm thinking ... no it doesn't hurt! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Treat it more like a brisket, only double foil at 150Âº to 160Âº and bring it up to about 195Âº with bacon inside and out.

I'm going to try that first chance I get.


----------



## bigboofire (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi all, I have done a number of venison roasts.  They allways come out tender and juicy.  All I do is treat them like a beef sirloin roast.  I try to get the temp up to about 275, stick a meat thermometer in it.  Pull it at 150-155 and eat.  The only thing I do to the roast is I rub it liberally with Emerils Steak Rub.  That is it.  The first time I did this I was smoking something else and figured what the hell I have alot of venison so I threw one in.  This roast got wiped out in ten minutes giving samples.  Amazingly people just start showing up when they smell the smoker going.  Just treat it like beef and you will be happy.


----------

